
Ask HN: Do you mind when someone comments on your screen when working in Public? - jc_811
For all my remote workers out there who do work in cafes or public areas...<p>How do you feel when you&#x27;re working on a project and someone comes up to you and comments about what&#x27;s on your screen? Whether it be a compliment, note, or comment on the type of program&#x2F;environment you&#x27;re using?<p>A part of me feels like it&#x27;s rude to an extent for someone to do that, however another part of me realizes I&#x27;m in a public area so can&#x27;t really complain if people are trying to network&#x2F;communicate.
======
neomech
It's nice to have someone to talk to.

------
cedarlug
I just tell them to install Linux

